

How Dynamic Email Links Saved Us Twice - gevert
http://blog.linkredirector.com/2014/12/how-dynamic-email-links-saved-us-twice/

======
grishin
Thanks Fredrik for exposing my oversight to the community, and great recovery
with happy ending!

~~~
gevert
Don't mention it, it was the least I could do!

